# CryptStart



## Gelcast (Mar 30, 2012)

Started my Cryptocoryne Collections...
Currently I have
Cryptocoryne Bullosa 'sibu'
Cryptocoryne Keei 'Bau'
Cryptocoryne striolata 'Lundu'
Cryptocoryne ferruginea 'Lundu'
Cryptocoryne lingua 'Petstore'
and 3 unidentified species that would need you guys to id

Heres my Greenhouse


----------



## Gelcast (Mar 30, 2012)

Here are the unidentified ones.. Desperately need your help in identifying these


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

#1 looks like one of the C. x willisii hybrids between C. parva and one of the Sri Lankan crypts. These used to be known as C. nevillii or C. lucens. 

#2 looks like one of the C. wendtii varieties. Which one will be easier to tell when it is grown submersed. 

#3 looks like C. pontederiifolia or C. moehlmannii.


----------



## Gelcast (Mar 30, 2012)

Noted! 
Thank you so much moderator PK! I got the 1st and the 3rd guess. imo these are the most common types in aquarium trade, usually grown submersed and is frequently sold in petstores...

Some of the identified ones: bullosa, keei, striolata, ferruginea, & lingua


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

> #1 looks like one of the C. x willisii hybrids between C. parva and one of the Sri Lankan crypts. These used to be known as C. nevillii or C. lucens.


Yea, it looks just like a variety of crypt I have. I've seen it identified as nevillii, not so much a lucens due to the narrow leaves where lucens is more of a broader leaf and lucens can get much taller and longer leaves.

Here is apic of the plant I have as comparison. 











> #2 looks like one of the C. wendtii varieties.


Agree, definitely a wendtii. They grow so different even the exact same species can take so many different appearances. A lot depends on lighting conditions and nutrients. I have the same wendtii species in different conditions and to the untrained eye it seems as if they are different species when they are the exact same. They are very tricky to identify.


> #3 looks like C. pontederiifolia or C. moehlmannii.


I concur, looks like C. moehlmannii based on the color and the shape of the leaf. Could be pontederiifolia but I'm leaning towards moehlmannii.


----------



## Gelcast (Mar 30, 2012)

Very interesting reply:... 
#1 The color of mine is all green,,,,Even if I look frequently to the Crypt pages it leads my eyes to spiralis but looking closely it doesnt have the 'wavy' leaf margins.... Labeling time!!!

#2 I cannot point out the 2nd one coz wendtii has lots of variations,,this one I have has a brownish red leaf stalk.. This plant turned all brown when completely submersed... Is this the case for all wendtii sp? 

#3 Moehlmannii / Pontederiifolia- which one of these 2 is common in submersed aquarium trade? I kept mine for 2 months and found out that they melt quite easily in submersed form. emmersed they are fast growing and healthy looking...

Kudos!!!


----------



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

What a great start to your crypt collection! Very nice photo box you are using.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Gelcast said:


> Very interesting reply:...
> #1 The color of mine is all green,,,,Even if I look frequently to the Crypt pages it leads my eyes to spiralis but looking closely it doesnt have the 'wavy' leaf margins.... Labeling time!!!


Of the two commonly available C. x willisii hybrids, one that used to be called _C. lucens_, has longer leaves that can be slightly wavy. This one can get some brown on the leaves when submersed in good light. The other, which used to be called _C. nevillii_, has shorter more triangular leaves and is always green. 




















Gelcast said:


> #2 I cannot point out the 2nd one coz wendtii has lots of variations,,this one I have has a brownish red leaf stalk.. This plant turned all brown when completely submersed... Is this the case for all wendtii sp?


It is the case for most wendtii varieties. Some retain some green.



Gelcast said:


> #3 Moehlmannii / Pontederiifolia- which one of these 2 is common in submersed aquarium trade? I kept mine for 2 months and found out that they melt quite easily in submersed form. emmersed they are fast growing and healthy looking...


Moehlmannii used to be very rare and pontederiifolia was more easily obtained. Now it seems to be the other way around.


----------



## Gelcast (Mar 30, 2012)

wabisabi said:


> What a great start to your crypt collection! Very nice photo box you are using.


Terminalia catappa dried leaves in a shoe box with lighting on top.. cant think of a more natural background lolz...

Thanks for the kind reply PK... Well Id like to show my Endlers Fry tank which has Submerged Crypts in it... That red Wendtii and Moehlmannii\Pontederiifolia came from different perstore thats not what I have in the emmergent set up.. My feeling is this wendtii has intense brownish red color than the one I have in my greenhouse...( maybe its a different wendtii)


----------



## Gelcast (Mar 30, 2012)

This is a different batch of wendtii I got from the Petstore,, Notice the difference in color as compared to the one I posted above.


----------

